# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  موضوعي من بعد غياب .. ! تصويري ^^

## عذبة آلمعاني

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أخباركم عساكم بخير وبصحه وسـلامه ! 
بما اني احب التصوير ,, أخترت يكون موضوعي من بعد غياب .. تصويري !
أتمنى يعجبكم وتقولو ليي رايكم ؟ ^^



أحلم أن أبني ليي بيتاً من الغيوم .. أشكله كل يوم !




يآمسافه وقفي ! تعبنآ من البعد ...


شآمخه ..! والشموخ أمثله بـ ارتفاع ؟!




وقفه ! هنا يسكن ضجيج صمتي ؟!



اتمنى يعجبكم وادري انهم مرة بسيطين .. 
وماكتبت اسمي ع الصور مو يعني محلل ينتسبو لغيري ! بس ماعندي حاليا فوتو .. 
أتمنى اسمع رايكم ..!
تحياتي للكل

----------

مضراوي (09-22-2010), 

الفجر 110 (10-07-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (09-24-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (09-21-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (09-24-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله تصوير رائع ..

تسلم ايدينك على هالتصوير ..

وبارك الله فيش ..

كل المودة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*تصوير حلوو .. وتعبير آحلى*
*تسلميين خيهـ ع هييكـ تصوير مبدع*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عاااآآفيه*
*لآتحرمينا من جديد عدستكِ*
*دمتي بـــــــووـود*

----------


## احلام ضائعه

تصوير رووووعه
يسلموووو

----------


## مضراوي

عليكم السلام ,,
تصوير رووعه ..
تسلم الايدين ..
بانتظار جديدك ..
تحياتي ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

رآآئع جدآآ 
تسلم ايدك خيتو ..
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام والرحمة والاكرام ...ياهلا وسهلا...
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ماشاء الله ..
افتُتن الابداع بعدستك الباهرة ...
رائعة كثيراً...

سلمت راحة يديكِ وسلمت عدسة لامستهما ..
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عذوبة رائعة تلك الصور 
سلمت اناملش

----------

